# Calling all Romeos and Juliets: PROJECT CUPID RETURNS



## Jes (Jan 14, 2007)

Calling all Romeos and Juliets!

Some of you will remember my PROJECT CUPID from last Valentines Day (and Mistys excellent adaptation of it for Christmas). The idea is simple: if you want someone to be your Valentine, contact me and Ill be your go-between. You can thank someone who sent you a Christmas card, or send a card to a friend, but Im *really* hoping that some of you will get off your behinds and admit a genuine crush on someone (anonymously or not). You have my absolute guarantee that your identity as a sender will never be revealed, and I wont be reading the text of your cards, as youll lick em shut before you send them to me. What do you have to lose? And think of all the excitement you could bring to someone by admitting you want him or her to be your valentine!

If youre interested in participating, please EMAIL ME (dont PM via Dimensions) at [email protected] (you can also click on the EMAIL option via my Dim profile) with a list of your valentines (using Dim nicknames) and I will email you instructions. 

So, lets get a move on! Because of the time it takes to contact people and the slow mail service of late, I need to hear from you sooner rather than later, as the LAST date you can send cards to me will be *January 31st *

Again, please only send me EMAIL messages, and when you do, *GIVE ME YOUR DIMENSIONS NICKNAME!* Ill need it to proceed.

Please feel free to direct others to this message (those who may miss it, chat room users, etc.) AND: for those whose cards will need extra postage (i.e., non-domestic), Im sure something can be worked out.

xoxo,
(a fat and naked) CUPID
[email protected]


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 14, 2007)

I made this thread a sticky so it can stay up until Valentine's Day.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow... got a request for my addy. Im already feeling the love! I think I shall send some out as well!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 15, 2007)

I am SO in.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

Yay for cupid! I think I like the bow and diaper more than the elf ears and pointy shoes I had 

Woo Hoo..I'm excited!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 15, 2007)

i'm in...and i can't wait to go to hallmark...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 15, 2007)

When Jay's mailbox fills up, will he have to buy a bigger one?


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 15, 2007)

Cards have been bought, my address has been requested (wahooo!), and I am awaiting further instruction.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 15, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> When Jay's mailbox fills up, will he have to buy a bigger one?



ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## moonvine (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice of you to do this again this year Jes. Thanks!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Jes! I'll have to whittle up a little list of :wubu: -fied people.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 17, 2007)

Someone wants to send me a Valentine? :wubu: Awwwww.....thanks for letting me know Jes, I appreciate it.
 

I want to say that I'm sorry I didn't participate in the Christmas card exchange (nothing personal, just not a religious person :bow: )

But a Valentine's Day Card is welcome. I look forward to hear from that Dimmer.

Yay!

Someone likes me :shocked:


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, great. Maybe follow the directions, naughty? Am i going to send the card right to this thread post? no, no i'm not. 

don't make me yell like Judge Judy, people! I mean it!

also: i love you all, in a way that's illegal in 14 states and a protectorate, but please, give me peoples' actual Dim nicks, not your kooky versions of them. CUPID strives for accuracy and she wants to spread the love! Thanks!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 17, 2007)

Don't diss my naughtiness!  

That's my modus operandi.

:bow:


----------



## James (Jan 17, 2007)

Jes... thanks for the e-mail... I'm flattered that someone wants to send a card!

and about what you said... there is _nothing _wrong with being a typical brit.... 

/sips tea

and in answer to your other question I have never seen The Comic Strip version of "Five Go Mad in Dorset" lol... but I did read it when I was a kid... I read all the Famous Five and Secret Seven... The Five were cooler though... they used to get to drink "lashings" of ginger ale which, as an impressionable eight year old, I used to think meant that they were underage drinkers !


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2007)

James said:


> Jes... thanks for the e-mail... I'm flattered that someone wants to send a card!
> 
> and about what you said... there is _nothing _wrong with being a typical brit....
> 
> ...


Eh? Maybe we're talking about something else. Though I do recall the lashings of ginger beer. Anyway, we need to keep CUPID'S activities secret, so take it off thread, kids.


----------



## James (Jan 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> Eh? Maybe we're talking about something else. Though I do recall the lashings of ginger beer. Anyway, we need to keep CUPID'S activities secret, so take it off thread, kids.



right oh... sorry bout that CUPID


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 17, 2007)

I still don't understand why it needs to be all private like.

Its not like its going to discourage anyone, is it?


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I still don't understand why it needs to be all private like.
> 
> Its not like its going to discourage anyone, is it?



i don't know, it might. someone did mention wanting to send something to someone who wasn't already getting something. So...yeah. Mightcould.

Also? Cupid is always right and must be obeyed (must be this diaper rash making Cupid so ornery).


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds like Cupid could use a buttocks massage.

Would that make it an erotic massage by default?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Thanks Jes! I'll have to whittle up a little list of :wubu: -fied people.


The secret santa was fun, I'm game for this one as well! 
I'll send in my list tonight!


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Sounds like Cupid could use a buttocks massage.




Cupid DOES have delicious pillowy buttocks, you do have a point, there.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> Calling all Romeos and Juliets!
> 
> Some of you will remember my PROJECT CUPID from last Valentines Day (and Mistys excellent adaptation of it for Christmas). The idea is simple: if you want someone to be your Valentine, contact me and Ill be your go-between. You can thank someone who sent you a Christmas card, or send a card to a friend, but Im *really* hoping that some of you will get off your behinds and admit a genuine crush on someone (anonymously or not). You have my absolute guarantee that your identity as a sender will never be revealed, and I wont be reading the text of your cards, as youll lick em shut before you send them to me. What do you have to lose? And think of all the excitement you could bring to someone by admitting you want him or her to be your valentine!
> 
> ...





Ooh! Count me in, Jes!

I'll be in touch tomorrow


Dennis


----------



## Jes (Jan 22, 2007)

For those of you interested in participating, know that it takes a good week to hear back from all of your potential Valentines, so you probably want to contact me with lists soon (next few days). Furriners take longer!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, I don't think that I'm going to be sending this time around...  It's been crazy busy here, and it doesn't look like it'll let up anytime soon.


----------



## Jes (Jan 22, 2007)

i don't need to hear from people who aren't, i only need to hear from people who are.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 22, 2007)

Will the senders be contacted when all valentine hopefuls have replied?


----------



## Jes (Jan 22, 2007)

yes, of course! how else will cupid be able to steal...er, send on everything you send, if you don't send things?

my goodness! you people are truly a handful, this year. 

it would help if a few of the usual suspects would check PMs now and then. Or ever.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 23, 2007)

Woot...count me in. I'll get my list ready and contact ya via email in the next couple days.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Jes...I got my card off to you today. Thank You!!!

:wubu:


----------



## Jes (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok gang. Cupid needs to hear from all of you who are interested by THIS friday, the 27th, so that you can hear back from Cupid and get those cards and letters in the mail.

If you want to send cards, EMAIL me with a list of Valentines in the next 2 days. 

hot!
xoxo
cupid


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 25, 2007)

First you said the 31st, now it's the 27th. That's a whole 4 days less. Geez.:blink:


----------



## Jes (Jan 25, 2007)

You are mistaken.

The last day to get cards in the mail to me is the 31st.

But if you think you can ask CUPID to contact someone for you, have CUPID contact someone for you, get an answer back from that someone, hear back from CUPID, receive instructions from CUPID AND buy/write out/send CUPID your cards on 1 day, you're nutty.

Especially since very many people don't respond to CUPID for a week. 

I never changed any dates; go back and check.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 25, 2007)

I just wanted to say thank you for doing this, Jes. I know it takes a LOT of your personal time & energy to do this, and I really appreciate it. Thanks!  I can't wait to get my valentine (dare I hope to put an "s" on that? ).


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry Cupid, I must be mistaken.

I do thank you Cupid for doing such a sweet thing.


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Sorry Cupid, I must be mistaken.
> 
> I do thank you Cupid for doing such a sweet thing.



Not a problem at all. BUt CUPID is closing up shop this weekend b/c there has to be SOME end to the MADNESS that is LOVE. So get on the bandwagon, or forever hold your peace. 

talk to CUPID, people! and for all that is good and holy in this world, please check your PM inbox! *sniffle*


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 28, 2007)

Jes said:


> ....BUt CUPID is closing up shop this weekend b/c there has to be SOME end to the MADNESS that is LOVE.



An end to LOVE?!  

Please, Madame Cousin Cupid, tell me it isn't so! :batting:


----------



## Jes (Jan 28, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> An end to LOVE?!
> 
> Please, Madame Cousin Cupid, tell me it isn't so! :batting:



yes, indeed, santa. all good things must come to an end. plus, i can't keep typing: please, please answer my 4 messages to you! and: it's a paper card. in the mail. i need your street address. for the mail. the post ofc. won't let me deliver your card using the power of my mind, only. Address. Please!

hahaha. You crazy kids! I love each and every one of you in a very, very special way. 

Plus, CUPID's diaper needs changed.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2007)

go Cupid go! *hands water cup, towel*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 29, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to do this, so maybe I'll just have to be a bit more blatant about my crushes. :batting:

(Can't wait to receive mine though, no really, is it too early to start looking in the mail box every second I'm free???)


----------



## Jes (Jan 29, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I didn't get a chance to do this, so maybe I'll just have to be a bit more blatant about my crushes. :batting:
> 
> (Can't wait to receive mine though, no really, is it too early to start looking in the mail box every second I'm free???)



dear crazy, if you get off the stick and on the ball (?) you can give me a list. But move it along, Cupid isn't getting any younger.


----------



## Jes (Jan 31, 2007)

and, we're officially done! *yay!* Cupid is closing the doors on another successful Dim love fest. For those of you who have missed out, get ready for next year. You'll be early!

For those of you sending, please put your envelopes in the mail today! For those of you receiving, please sit desperately by the mailbox like a teenager waiting for an EPT to change color!

CUPID IS OUT!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 1, 2007)

Shouldn't we be sending you on a cupid vacation now?


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2007)

I hafta say: peeps, if the envelope says: EXTRA POSTAGE REQUIRED, and you put ONE stamp NEXT to that printed phrase, that means your card won't be delivered. It REQUIRES EXTRA POSTAGE. Square cards. Heavy cards. Oversized cards. EXTRA POSTAGE.

But b/c CUPID will feel bad if someone doesn't get his/her Valentine, CUPID will spring for the extra. But only b/c someone sent CUPID a card with uncancelled postage. Otherwise, card would've been lost to the sands of time.

C'mon!


----------



## Tina (Feb 4, 2007)

Damn. I didn't get any cards sent out, I'm so disorganized.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Feb 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> Damn. I didn't get any cards sent out, I'm so disorganized.



You maybe disorganized but perhaps it is b/c you already have a Valentine...maybe all the love you're in has something to do with your lack of organizaion.  

P.S. I think I have a brand new/old Valentine. Keep your fingers crossed, this one is cute, sexy, charming, smart, funny, and cute. Yeah, cute times 2.

:smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, you know, Eric and I will be celebrating our third Val Day together, except that we have never been able to celebrate it together -- always me in Calif. and him in Montreal. Next year will be our first together. 

Really, I think it's more that I have not yet really recovered from the surgery I had last month, and it's activated my Fibro and Chronic Fatigue, and all that is involved with those things. I had a plan for cute, little Valentines and everything, dammit!  

Oh, good for you, Cutey!! Everything that can be crossed is crossed for you, dear.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 5, 2007)

Well...poop! 

Yeah, I missed out this year but I'll be better organized next year.


Your hard work is still appreciated, Jes.


Dennis


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 7, 2007)

WHO ARE YOU SECRET ADMIRER?!?!?!?!?!?!

I mean thank you for the card!


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2007)

Cupid knows!!! and for the low low fee of 5 dollars...

haha. Actually, no, i really don't. I dont' keep lists of who has sent to whom after the fact, and since I don't know what any of the cards say, I'm clueless as to who did what.

For anyone sending who hasn't gotten cards to me by now, your cards will be late. Sorry sendees! Not Cupid's fault. 

And for those of you who have decided NOT to send cards for whatever reason, please do apprise Cupid of this fact, b/c she has to alter her plans. 

thankee!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2007)

I got a card today! Hurrah!

Thanks, my "semi-secret admirer"!


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Feb 9, 2007)

What a cute idea...there are some hotties *click click*


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Feb 9, 2007)

I got my card today too.


I feel all warm and fuzzy about it...



thanks Cupid and my not so secret admirer..


----------



## supersoup (Feb 9, 2007)

i got two cards today, what a loverly surprise to come home to!!


----------



## missaf (Feb 9, 2007)

D'oh, forgot to check my mail today, but maybe tomorrow!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 10, 2007)

Got my card today! You know who you are, thank you very much!! 
I hope your Valentines day is wonderful! :wubu:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 10, 2007)

I got cards today!!!

Thank you card senders and thank you Cupid for doing this again. 

A card really does brighten a day. :happy:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday. Yay! Thanks for making this possible, Cupid.


----------



## Jes (Feb 10, 2007)

What ticks Cupid off is that Cupid is very careful to put cards into specific piles. In fact, every surface in Cupid's living room is filled with individual piles. If someone is getting more than 1 card, each card is placed into a separate pile, so that it will arrive by itself, a card a day.

And then Cupid hears that more than 1 card is arriving per day.

grrr!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 10, 2007)

I received a card yesterday and a card today. So your clever plan is working for me!


----------



## missaf (Feb 10, 2007)

Jes said:


> What ticks Cupid off is that Cupid is very careful to put cards into specific piles. In fact, every surface in Cupid's living room is filled with individual piles. If someone is getting more than 1 card, each card is placed into a separate pile, so that it will arrive by itself, a card a day.
> 
> And then Cupid hears that more than 1 card is arriving per day.
> 
> grrr!


 

Cupid that is really thoughtful of you! How organized!

I just got my card today, and I love it :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2007)

An aside:

Cupid wants to thank all of you who kindly thought to include a Valentine for her in your envelope of cards for others. They were all incredibly pretty, special and appreciated. One even played Cupid some SuperTramp! Which, come to think of it, may well be an indicator of what the sender thinks of Cupid's naughty, naughty ways.

Cupid will be displaying all of your cards atop the broken CD player for weeks to come, I am sure. Thanks again.


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 11, 2007)

What a cute Idea!! I am sorry I missed it!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you for my cards.

Oh..and secret admirer..your MORE than welcome to reveal yourself to me 



I won't bite..promise


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks to all my secret admiring fellow foodees for the cards.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Cupid!
Thanks valentine!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2007)

I just wanna thank Cupid SO MUCH for doing this. She's awesome.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Cupid rules my world, and so do those pretty envelopes. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## butch (Feb 13, 2007)

I got my card last night, Cupid. Thanks for facilitating the love, baby!


----------



## GPL (Feb 13, 2007)

I also got a Valentine's Card today:batting: 
Thanks to the lovely lady:wubu: and to cupid Jes:bow: 

GPL.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 14, 2007)

I have received cardness. THANK YOU, Valentines babe(s) :wubu: :wubu: :blush: And THANK YOU, JES!!!!! :wubu: For doing all that work!


----------



## Canadian (Feb 14, 2007)

Got my card today. Much love to both Cupid, and the gorgeous girl who felt so inclined.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 14, 2007)

I got 3 cards this morning when I woke up! What an awesome way to start the actual "Valentine's" day. 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I got 3 cards this morning when I woke up! What an awesome way to start the actual "Valentine's" day.
> 
> Thanks guys!!!



Cupid is pissed.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you to the sweet man who sent me a card and the lovely lady who gave me one as well  You both rock my socks


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 14, 2007)

Eh, don't be pissed Cupid. It's not your mail system, it's mine. My zipcode has the most incomptent USPS office ever.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 14, 2007)

Yay!! :wubu: I came home to my card yesterday. Thank you so much Jes AND the card giver.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you to both my beautiful card givers. Nothing like being the recipient of some lady love from two be-YOO-tiful ladies!


----------



## Jane (Feb 14, 2007)

Jes, thanks for facilitating this once again.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 15, 2007)

Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou the hot guy and lovely lady who ended a 27 yr (I kid you not!!) Valentine's card drought! They have pride of place above my pc so I can admire them costantly! 

I didn't realise the girls sent cards to each other... next year I'm sending loads!!

Most of all though, thankyou ((((((((((((Jes)))))))))))) you're the tops.


----------



## James (Feb 15, 2007)

to the anonymous person that asked to hear my voice? erm... odd request! but thanks for the card  I'll see what I can do?


----------



## Tina (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, James, you know that whole Hugh Grant thing -- women ADORE his voice (me, too), so I'll bet it has something to do with your lovely accent.  

Thank you to the beautiful, dear woman who sent me a valentine. :kiss2:


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou the hot guy and lovely lady who ended a 27 yr (I kid you not!!) Valentine's card drought! .



He IS a hot guy, now isn't he? Cupid knows all...


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2007)

James said:


> to the anonymous person that asked to hear my voice? erm... odd request! but thanks for the card  I'll see what I can do?



Create a .wav file for us, baby! 

Next year, Cupid is considering making Val Day calls. But you have to tell me who to call. And then what to say. And I'll totally read it off verbatim, and I'll do it straight. I will SELL IT, baby!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Cupid. I need to know what you know. You seem like the type that could be overturned with a bottle of wine, a $40 hotel room* and a box of chocolates. The chocolates would have to be very fancy though. I'll have to see what I can do to obtain these things...

*Second reference today.


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Cupid. I need to know what you know. You seem like the type that could be overturned with a bottle of wine, a $40 hotel room* and a box of chocolates. The chocolates would have to be very fancy though. I'll have to see what I can do to obtain these things...
> 
> *Second reference today.



I think you may be underestimating Cupid (in that she'd never tell) AND overestimating her (in that mozzarella sticks and/or pizza and some Little Debbie Snack Cakes would probably be more than enough...)


----------

